# Advice needed for repairing electronic starter T5 light



## Antoni (18 Feb 2014)

Hi guys,

I wondered if someone experienced with electronics, can advice me a bit on this:

I have got a light unit 6x24W HO T5 that I want to use, but I have a problem with it. Couple of the lights work intermittently.... sometimes when I plug it in, all of them comes on, but if I unplug it and plug it again, the one in question, don't work.... 

I have open the light, checked all the connections and they looks good. Something strange I have noticed is that the tester shows that the two sockets for the tube pins are live..... And this is the case with all the sockets for all 6 lights(including the working ones).

Then I have had a look at the electronic starters to check them and visually they look ok, but I wondered is it possible the failure to start every time has something to do with the capacitors and not been able to provide enough power to light the tube?

Here is a pic of the circuit board. There are 6 separate boards for the 6 tubes.  







Thanks in advance!


----------



## arhino (19 Feb 2014)

When all the tubes are fitted are they in the end caps making a good connection. Sometimes you need to rotate a lamp 1/4 of a turn to get it in the right position.

Those lamp holders have push in cable connections give the cables a push into the lamp holder then a tug and make sure they are nice and tight.


----------



## flygja (19 Feb 2014)

If you're not skilled with electronics, I don't recommend that you change components on the ballasts yourself. These ballasts are pumping out tens of thousands of volts! Better to just change the ballasts altogether if they've failed. Something like these: HF-Essential for TL5/TL-D - Philips


----------



## Antoni (19 Feb 2014)

Thanks guys! I have checked all links, cables etc. Most likely the problem is the starter and I was thinking of replacing the faulty elements, but will have a look if I can find reasonably priced electronic balast, that can fit inside the unit.


----------

